# Nothing goes into my...



## Stone (Jun 6, 2009)

hives but bees, pollen and nectar. This is my second season, I have six top bar hives and I'm praying for a better year than last.

I don't treat my bees with anything-completely treatment free. I'd like to know what to charge for comb honey retail. And if I bring it to a local market, what is a fair wholesale price? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Well you are aware that you cannot label it as 'organic', right? Because you have no control about what chemicals might be in that pollen or nectar collected 4 miles from your hive in someone else's field or yard.
Sadly, unless we live in a very isolated unpolluted area for several miles around us in all directions, we still are effected by what others choose to apply to their ground, trees, flowers, lawns, crops, and water.
We just have to do the best we can, right? 

You should shop around and see what others are charging and look at their containers and their product presentation.


----------



## Stone (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah. You got that right.

Any thoughts about my question?


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

It depends on how you plan on selling it, are you going to chunk it and add liquid, sell a full bar with comb intact (by the pound), or are you gonna cut squares and drain them off?


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Stone said:


> Any thoughts about my question?


Yes, like I said....shop around and see what others are charging and look at their containers and their product presentation.
One reason being that there is a lot of variation in prices across the U.S. depending on the area you live in. 
I think the container (both the size, and the quality, or even the 'perceived quality') has a lot to do with how much you'd charge and how much you could expect to sell.


----------



## Stone (Jun 6, 2009)

Brac and Omie,

Your comments make a good deal of sense. 

Here in the small town of Walton in Delaware County, NY, we have a good many second home owners who come from New York City. They come with an awareness of the drawbacks of commercial foods and that the prices for "whole" foods are naturally higher than commercial brands - AND they will pay the price for better foods. Actually, all the people around know that natural foods command a better prices and will pay for it. A case in point: There is a very vibrant local meadow raised natural meats industry that markets to the people here. 

When I speak with the local shop owners I know about me being a beekeeper, their eyes light up and the ask me if they could get them some honey to sell - in any form.

So that's the environment I'm talking about. As I said, I only have six hives - and I have full time job in the city - so it's really not about starting a business, just so.

With all this in mind, I would very much like to know what you would estimate about the prices of all the "styles" you mention in your post. Thanks.


----------

